# help removing humidifier on furnace



## smoothbore26 (Sep 12, 2009)

hello , 1st time homebuyer needs assistance i have a humidifier on my furnace and would like to remove it, any suggestions will help ..second question i have no returns thru the house it is a central return wich draws from the basement, my question is when i start to use heat will it distribute warm air that smells like basement thru my house?
thank you for your time..


----------

